# Harry Dabbs Saddles



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

As you know, I've been saving my money up for the Collegiate Convertible, Diploma - but recenly my Coach mentioned that she has a Harry Dabbs Eventing Saddle that she isn't using because she recently bough herself a Vega Eventing Saddle.

She wants me to try out her Harry Dabbs saddle and if I like it and if it works for Nelson, she suggested that I put my money towards her saddle and then put my money onto a Dressage Saddle *she wants me to have both for Eventing*

What are your opinions on the Harry Dabbs Saddle?


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

My first saddle was actually a Harry Dabbs! It was a really nice quality saddle, and the leather will last you a life time. As much as I remember, it was really comfortable, but because I had it when I was beginning to ride, I can't tell you much about it. The only problem with ours was that it didn't have an adjustable gullet, and my horse developed a sore spot. I'm not sure if they all lack an adjustable gullet, but if it fits Nelson I would definitely try it out! Good luck!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one thing I don't like about any saddle that doesn't have the gullet change system - but the percentage of people who use saddles without, is far greater than those who do.

I can get this saddle for a great price if I like it and if it works for Nelson, and then I could put the spare $ I have saved up, to put onto a dressage saddle - instead if I were to get the Collegiate Diploma, I'd be tapped out.

I don't know.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Collegiates. They're fabulous for the price range they're in. The Harry Dabbs I've seen (only close contacts) I would consider them a step above Collegiates. They're nice quality, good looking, put you in a good position, etc. I've been pretty impressed with them. So even if it doesn't have a changeable gullet, if it's in your price range and it fits and it's comfy and all of that, I'd go with the HD.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

She was going to take it to a very large Tack Store in our area and put it on consignment for $850.00. She said that if I liked it and it works for Nelson and I, she'd let me buy it for $400.00.

Then with the remaining $ I have left in my savings, I can put towards a dressage.

If you say the Harry Dabbs is better quallity than a Collegiate, I'll go with the Harry Dabbs if it works out. I am pretty sure it will - the tree is nicely arched to accomodate Nelson's back, it is my seat size, nice long flaps for my very long legs and it is a Medium Wide in the tree. The gullet is super wide, the panels are perfectly shaped. 

I can't go wrong and for a Harry Dabbs at the price I can get it. It has padded knee flaps, knee rolls and thigh blocks. It's a damned nice saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

$400 is a good deal. If it fits you and your horse I'd go with it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Kitten, I think I am going to. I've done some searching online and I am quite impressed with the reviews on the Harry Dabbs saddle. I was told that Harry Dabbs cannot even be compared to Collegiates because the the HD's are on the higher end of the spectrum.

I found out Harry Dabbs was an Eventer and was the origional maker of the Pessoa's before they were sent to be made in Argentina. The H.D saddles are made in England with real english leather and so on and so on.

It says on the saddle "Harry Dabbs Original Collection...

Oh here is what my saddle looks exactly like:










OH MY GOSH! I just found the saddle at that particular saddlery shop, and it is being sold used at over $1,000.00

SHOCK!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok here's another odd question - what color do you call this saddle? Is it a dark brown? But I see red in it as well? Is there a technical name for it?

I ask because I'm looking for a girth, leathers, bridles and an elastic breast plate to go with it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It is definitely a better quality saddle then a Collegiate! Definitely go for it! That is a fantastic deal. I believe one of the girls I know who bought hers paid around $2200 or so? She loves it. It's nice. 

I'm pretty sure that would be considered oakbark. Certain manufacturer's "oakbark" tends to vary. But that's my guess.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Upnover! I appreciate it! I am keeping my fingers crossed that this saddle works! If the weather is nice today, I will get out to the barn after work to ride and try it out 

Oakbark - thanks for that too! I have no idea what you call these colors other than Brown, dark brown, light brown - lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really hope it'll work out for you (especially for this price  )!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats a nice looking saddle, the ones on ebay go for over $750 used. Thats a good deal if it fits, you should take it .


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is at $775 with 4 days left to go. I guarantee you it will bid over $1,000.00 - if not very near it.


----------

